# Rocky River Trout



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I have read before that the Rocky River is the only remaining river in Ohio that has naturally reproducing Brookies. What is the river like to fish? I'd like to try it out sometime. What other types of trout/fish are in there and is it a good river to fish?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Your best bet is to find a better river for summer trout. Thats the short answer.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm the Rocky does not have any brookies to my knowledge "I may be wrong". The trout streams that we have in Ohio are the CLearfork, Clear Creek, and the Mad. Now in a few months you will be able to fish for steelhead in the Rock all you want untill May of next year!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A small naturally reproducing population of brook trout are in a very far upstream and small trib of the rocky. A few tribs of the chagrin have some brookies as well. They are illegal to possess in Ohio, and frowned upon to target the species since there aren't that many and the size is small. The state and some private organizations are trying to protect and revive populations, since some may be the last of the natural strain left in Ohio (especially the creeks out east).

In addition to the steelhead run in the lower portion of the rocky, catchable size rainbows and a few browns are stocked in the east branch of the rocky (Berea and upstream) through March and April. The metroparks stock a few times a week, so the fish are pretty well distributed and can exceed 20", most around a foot.

Better to drive a few miles east and fish for the plentiful brookies in PA or target the stocked trout in cold creek (limited), mad river, clearfork (mohican), clear creek, or other locally stocked creeks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good info SC.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I dont really think of the rocky as a brookie stream but I've heard of the chagrin trib having some ( not that i dont believe sc)
Give PA or WV a try if you want to target these.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there are I believe now 10 streams with naturaly reproducing brookies in ohio now. most if not all in the rocky and chagrin basins. they are all tiny, non with strong enough populations for fishing, and i think most are private or preserves. even if you know where one is please donnot fish it! go to if you want brookies! also the only reason there are that many now is because the dnr did a reintroduction into several streams and has been working to preserve this genetic stock, we as anglers should respect that.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fisher person said:


> I dont really think of the rocky as a brookie stream


It's not the rocky that most are used to fishing, it's a few of the 'branches' in the headwaters area. Some springs in medina county provide constant and cool flow to those very small streams. The trout hatchery that was in that area used some of that year-round cooler water for their operations. I recall seeing some of those "pretty minnows" along with sore strange looking salamanders when I was a kid in a creek that stayed cool all summer in the hinkley area.


----------

